# See your house from space



## franca

http://www.landvoyage.com

Wonder what your home looks like from space? There are many sites online where you can type in an address and get an electronic bird's eye view. My Mom really liked that she could type in an address of where she once lived and see how it has changed.


----------



## cwolfe98

also see http://www.terraserver.com to see your hose or just about anywhere in the world from space.


----------



## ubamous3

that link doesnt work or the site is down


----------



## Ethmer

An interesting view of the world at night:

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/image/0011/earthlights2_dmsp_big.jpg

Hold cursor over bottom right corner of map and click on icon that will appear to get more detailed view.


----------



## Cosmic

I actually like MapQuest the best. I can really find my house and zoom down to it. Plus you can get a road map and toggle back and forth between it and an aerial view. Not every area of the USA is supported. Will have to check for your particular World or USA area.

Great for blowing up road maps too. You can get far better details on things like Interstate ramps and all the turns a normal map will never show.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...2yVaDxrYuW8hRDL/gmFtvTYEuETiKFmsZze3l4QfAHFDD

This little puppy is actually useful in everyday situations and they aren't trying to sell you anything. Lot of nice features from the site.

Love the ability to print out very detailed maps and getting directions. Best site for this sort of thing I have ever found and I use it quite a bit. I have flown over areas I haven't been too in years to check for the amount of development that has taken place. Very nice, can actually make sense out of the maps.


----------



## dwaynea515

I just tried it and I was surprised that thy had a photo of a little town in minnesota with a population 715


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Yes, mapquest is a good one. Thanks Cosmic.


----------



## AtreideS

I can remember the first time I used the Terra Server way back in 1997 or 1998. I found my house perfectly, it was nice and easy to spot as its next door to a very strange rectangle shaped house. Anyway, I was told about TerraServer from a friend, although he was led to believe that when you used TerraServer, you were viewing "live" images straight from a satellite. But I don't think it would be very efficient to have millions of satellites all waiting around for internet users to position them to see there house.


----------



## Deke40

This one takes a little pratice to make it work but is pretty awesome.

http://www.terrafly.com/


----------



## Cosmic

That Terrafly is kind of interesting, thanks. Will have to play with it more. Nice little feature in that scroll down to local businesses. H,mmm gas stations and motels in out of the way spots. Nice to have. That street name overlay quite a nice feature too.

Am interested in finding more of these sites, especially ones that can zoom over the boonies instead of big cities, towns, etc. Interested in tracing rural routes in as low a level as possible.

None of these seem to have exactly found my house in Long / Lat. If a cruise missile had been aimed there, hopefully the neighbors would be buying the farm.

Bring them on, the more the merry. Like to be able to get down to a level to see the nails in my roof. Or at least the bird poop.


----------



## DirtyArry

i have the best site
www.multimap.com
just type in your post code/ zip code, and zoom zoom zoom!!


----------



## Deke40

DA-Either I am not doing something right are Terra works better. The first image is from your link and zoomed all the way in. The second is from Terra.


----------



## DirtyArry

lol..its better becuse if u click on airialmap u can look at a photo of ur front door! :|


----------



## cwolfe98

I cannot get a US areal photo at http://www.multimap.com/ .... just UK photos




> Sorry, no results found.
> 
> Sorry, this search produced no results. Please check what you entered and try again.


----------



## DirtyArry

give me a zip code near you and i'll get u the link


----------



## cwolfe98

zip = (USA)


----------



## DirtyArry

wtf...i have done areal on he us b4 becuse every time i go on a site and it ask's for my zip code (i like in uk so i dont have one) i always put in 12345 (if u live there sorry ) any way i had a look on multimap n look at the house..so it must of changed!. i'll keep looking and tell u when i find it


----------



## Deke40

cwolfe98-I am glad you ask that question as I thought it was just me and didn't want to reveal my ignorance.


----------



## cwolfe98

Thanx DA, don't worry about it. I have a pretty good close up from terraserver.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Yes, multimap is another good one. Where are you folks finding these?


----------



## Guest

does anyone know of a good site for Canada?
('cept mapquest ... not quite the quality I was hoping for)

many thanks
cheers
MDM


----------



## giskard

The terraserver site moved to http://terraserver.microsoft.com/


----------



## cybertech

> _Originally posted by Deke:_
> *This one takes a little pratice to make it work but is pretty awesome.
> 
> http://www.terrafly.com/ *


I was checking this out earlier today. Interesting that as I zoomed to get closer to my house, my house was not there.  Just showed the land before the house was put in. Must be a series of pictures taken in different years.


----------



## giskard

For MadDogMugsy I was able to find http://toporama.cits.rncan.gc.ca/toporama_en.html

and a reason why he's having a hard time finding maps online. Somebody else wanted to know too http://jidanni.org/geo/map_freedom/canada.txt


----------



## giskard

> _Originally posted by cybertech:_
> *I was checking this out earlier today. Interesting that as I zoomed to get closer to my house, my house was not there.  Just showed the land before the house was put in. Must be a series of pictures taken in different years. *


If your house was built in the last few years I won't show up. It takes a while to process and publish the info. You know the pace of the government. There are sat photos published real time, but they're subscription based and probably way to expensive. I haven't looked into it though, just remember the sat photos from CNN about 911.


----------



## cybertech

It was there until I zoomed in as close as it would go, then gone! Interesting, must be what you said about process and publishing. I just wanted to see if my garden could be seen from space so I could show davey7549 in his garden 2003 thread.


----------



## Guest

Thank You GISKARD!
fab!


----------



## cwolfe98

You might not see your house,,,, but HERE  you can see some other pics and zoom in and pan around the pic, with very high quality detail.










http://www.space.com/php/multimedia/zoomviewer/


----------



## DirtyArry

Ethmer said:


> An interesting view of the world at night:
> 
> http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/image/0011/earthlights2_dmsp_big.jpg
> 
> Hold cursor over bottom right corner of map and click on icon that will appear to get more detailed view.


I've just realised :| How can you have aview of the world at night time??? where has the sun gone!?!?

*a bit slow*


----------



## AtreideS

lol a bit slow?

the last post in this thread before yours was 04-Jul-2003, 10:29 PM.


----------



## hs748

Neat!

Looking for a site where I can get pics of Canada, though!

Jarrett


----------



## Jaim

Aye, that is some nice stuff. But the only one i could see that would show me dear ol' England is that Map one. Does anyone know one that shows UK?


----------



## obvious

AtreideS said:


> I can remember the first time I used the Terra Server way back in 1997 or 1998. I found my house perfectly, it was nice and easy to spot as its next door to a very strange rectangle shaped house. Anyway, I was told about TerraServer from a friend, although he was led to believe that when you used TerraServer, you were viewing "live" images straight from a satellite. But I don't think it would be very efficient to have millions of satellites all waiting around for internet users to position them to see there house.


all those satelites in orbit at once? a sure fire recipie for................................................

KA-BLAMMO!!!!!!!!!! ( bang, ka-boom et al)


----------



## DirtyArry

Jaim said:


> Aye, that is some nice stuff. But the only one i could see that would show me dear ol' England is that Map one. Does anyone know one that shows UK?


www.multimap.com

(i dont know if this breaks the rules, sorry if it does .... to get the arial photo with out paying ... look on the far right and click on buckingham palace, then type in ur post code  :up: )

Sorry if its breaking the rules, if it is tell me n ill get rid!


----------



## Jaim

Don't think it really is.
It's their fault that you can do it anyway.

Thanks alot, laddie


----------



## zabby

Yo!! Any site with photos covering south of india????


----------



## BTex

how do you swith the map on mapquest to see the houses?


----------



## Elvandil

Try TerraClient. It's a freeware app that accesses TerraServer, but it makes it a bit easier to control your views:

http://homepage.mac.com/lettheworldgoby/friedrich.html


----------



## antordz

go to keyhole.com and dowload the LT version


----------



## Cosmic

BTex said:


> how do you swith the map on mapquest to see the houses?


Think another good site bites the dust. Used to be a button where you clicked Aeriel views. Guess they all want to sell you something. Mapquest was good but you did sort of still need to know where you were going. Still haven't found one that will let you count the nails in the roof.

Damn I even had to go up this fall and inspect the chimney. Yup, needed some tar on the flashing, why couldn't I have seen that on them skyshots. 

There was bird poop in the gutters too.


----------



## nickelodeon

ok well I tried a lot of these sites and most are for the US and I was woindering are there any free aerial pics for Australia?


----------



## TOF

If you have the following specs on your computer, this may be of interest. Keep in mind that this is a "huge" file to download and will take up 2 GB of disk space when all is done.
* Windows 2000, XP Home, or XP Professional
* Intel Pentium 3 1 ghz or AMD Athlon or higher
* 256 MB of RAM
* 3D Graphics Card
o nVidia GeForce 2 Ultra
o ATI Radeon 7500
o Intel Extreme Graphics 2
* DSL / Cable connection or faster
* 2 GB of disk space
http://learn.arc.nasa.gov/worldwind/download.html


----------



## danny3636

thanks for the links everyone, those sites were interesting


----------



## Gabriel

I loved cruising my childhood neighborhoods..and seeing my neighborhood in perspective relationship to the rest of the city..lots of memories came back


----------



## Cheeseball81

Great links everyone 

I'm still trying to master the Terrafly one


----------



## Dexter_Spike

Wow!!

I had no idea that all existed!

Fascinating!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## brindle

Here's the site I like, didn't read through the thread, so hope it hasn't already been posted.
http://terraserver.microsoft.com/


----------



## kingpomba

AtreideS said:


> I can remember the first time I used the Terra Server way back in 1997 or 1998. I found my house perfectly, it was nice and easy to spot as its next door to a very strange rectangle shaped house. Anyway, I was told about TerraServer from a friend, although he was led to believe that when you used TerraServer, you were viewing "live" images straight from a satellite. But I don't think it would be very efficient to have millions of satellites all waiting around for internet users to position them to see there house.


i live in the same city and country as you i could not find my house at all


----------



## bkpeck

Anybody tried keyhole.com . It doesn't have everything but what it does have is spectacular!!


----------



## TOF

hs748 said:


> Neat!
> 
> Looking for a site where I can get pics of Canada, though!
> 
> Jarrett


I guess us Canucks are third worlders!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL been there done that.
Sorry to say buds, but i wonder how long yall've known about this. I'm 14 and i've been looking at stuff like this since i was 6-7.
Oh well. Thanx for the new links though as some of them have higher res and i'm guessin updated images thats why. I used terraserver and 2 others awhile back, but terraserver had old images back then. Wow, they are getting good. I just learned about google's about 4 months back. I wanted a subscription to that service.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

bkpeck said:


> Anybody tried keyhole.com . It doesn't have everything but what it does have is spectacular!!


I've been using keyhole for about 4 months now, its so freakin awsome


----------



## I Fix 4 U

When i get the money that ones on the list of about 3 subscriptions i want, or atleast to have keyhole for about half a year, to get alot out of it


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lol I showed it to my dad and he liked it so much he bought the subscription for it, but now im the only one who uses it.

I just wish it could take live pictures... that would be sweet


----------



## I Fix 4 U

There are plenty of services that do that, but expect to pay far much more than what you are paying for keyhole


----------



## bkpeck

Google just purchased Keyhole. Maybe that helped the price.


----------



## somefellow

no ariels for canada ...tried a few times awhile back ...only maps . 


p.s.....google " streaming web cams " for some great fun. i used to watch traffic jams , sidewalk jams , people sunning on the beach etc.....found a few which lets you operate the web cam for about 30 secs and two minutes if you register for free. i was watching a group of kids playing basketball once and panned over the court only to see a street person crawl out from under a flat of cardboard next to the park and start to get dressed .... had a harbour cam once when panned to the max included an apartment building with about 100 windows available ...... easy viewing at night  , can`t post now on this crap of a work computer to list the good ones .... airport cams are fun also .


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL, just got done watching 24, and like they do this satellite imagery stuff, and you better beleive its at least half real. Awesome they have a sat and a cam for every spot, too bad its government only, and you can't use the same satellite to view multiple places. (yes, everything has limitations)


----------



## Jackiefrost9

when I make my first billion (haha) imma buy me a satelite


----------



## I Fix 4 U

When i'm a billionaire i'm gonna create a multi-satellite network for my company and have exclusive acess 
lol


----------



## coolhacky

i am so made at that site i cant get my airial photo  :down: :down:   my zip postal is 17268 plz help me


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Try http://local.live.com/ (windows live local) or http://maps.google.com/ (Google Maps)
I like them better anyway.


----------



## coolhacky

i cant find my house with my doorstep and anything i can only find low detail degraded maps.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

On all three sites?
That likely means you live in a lower populated area or just plainly an area that has not been scanned in Hi-res.


----------



## coolhacky

jeez ive tried everything on this thread and yet it wont come up in color or even show the house. i saw 1 before it showed the gfarm but not this house. i live a=in an moderatly pop area in P.A. someone plz try to help me get this problem ironed out       :down: :down:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

OK. You must know that these images are *not* live.
They were taken by a satellite sweep that could be last year or 5 years ago. For me your entire zip code comes up in color but it is Low-Res, so all I see are some greens and browns.

If you live in Waynesboro, PA, you could ask Mike (techguy - owner) if he has found any hi-res of his area, because so far I've only seen Waynesboro in low-res. (bunch of anti-like dots for buildings and streets, shades of dark violets). It seems Windows Live Local does have some more recent Higher res images of Waynesboro, but they are grayscale. Keep in mind I've found a really hi-res of my house only because it is in a highly populated capital city.

The surrounding areas are also listed in that zip code and have some grayscale of the area also on windows live local. Link is:

http://local.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&ss=gas&cp=39.756064~-77.578211&style=h&lvl=15


----------



## coolhacky

i found that link to come very close but i cant zoom all the way without it sayin i cant see that close


----------



## Killer360

What about Google Earth?
Well, I guess you can't type in your street address.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yes, try using google earth http://earth.google.com/
Experience shows windows live local and google earth come up very similar tho.
you can type your address into google earth and possibly windows live local. Try google earth you may get a better result but like i said they are too similar.


----------



## iLLegaL89

argh google earth isnt fully zoomed in where i live ;p guess ill have to wait

i spent like an hour on this program lol, goes into so much detail!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My house is about as good resolution/zoom as your area in Microsoft Live Local, except mine is in color, so you aren't gonna get *that* much better until maybe another 3 years.


----------



## luvbucket97

Awesome


----------



## ACA529

Wow... this is an old thread! Google Earth has been released since this, so a lot more people can now see where they live.


----------

